# Looking for Standard Poodle



## Happypoodleowner (5 mo ago)

Experienced owners are looking for a standard poodle from 10 weeks to 1 year old in northwest Oregon. Personality is more important to us than confirmation. A female is preferred.


----------



## PoodlesinMass (10 mo ago)

I recommend you reach out to PCA breeder referral and familiarize yourself with the Health Clearances recommended for Standard poodles. This forum is all about poodles but you won't find poodle for sale in the forum. You may get recommended breeders or can ask about a breeder you are thinking about. 
Here a link for breeder referral: PCA National Breeder Referral - The Poodle Club of America 
Testing recommended for standard poodles is below:
STANDARD POODLES Hip Dysplasia: OFA or PennHIP Evaluation. Yearly Eye Exam by a boarded ACVO veterinary ophthalmologist. Health Elective (at least one of the following three tests is required for CHIC number): OFA Thyroid Evaluation from an OFA approved laboratory. OFA Sebaceous Adenitis (SA) Evaluation by an OFA approved dermatopathologist. Heart Evaluation by an ACVIM boarded veterinary cardiologist. The PCA Foundation recommends all three electives for Standard Poodles and also strongly recommends the following DNA tests from an OFA listed lab to easily avoid breeding two mutation carriers to each other and producing affected puppies: DNA Test for Neonatal Encephalopathy with Seizures (NEwS) and DNA Test for vonWillebrand’s Disease (vWD). **** Note: A CHIC requirement across all participating breeds is that the dog must be permanently identified via microchip or tattoo in order to qualify for a CHIC number.


----------



## Fluffy Poodle 4 (Nov 29, 2020)

You could try Mount Zion Poodles. I know they have a litter on the ground right now with some open spots and they are also rehoming one of their females that they decided not to breed. They could also point you in the direction of other breeders in that area of this breeder is not a good fit for you.

Mount Zion Kennels


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome!
PoodlesinMass has offered very good information. I'm going to add my bit.



Happypoodleowner said:


> Personality is more important to us than confirmation.


Don't settle! You can have it all . In the words of one of our breeder members, farleysd,

_farleysd said:_
_When evaluating a dog for breeding I reference an equilateral triangle,,,,,, all three sides of this decision must be equal, the three sides are * health *temperament * conformation. Each are equally important:

Health -- I want a healthy dog in my life, I want my dog to live a long, happy, and carefree life. (Testing is important)
Temperament -- My dog will live in my house with me and my family, I must have a good dog that I never worry will be disruptive in any manner. (Temperament testing is important)
Conformation -- the make and shape of the dog also impacts 'form and function' form and function will also determine how this puppy will be able to move and live a daily existence. (Evaluation is important)_


There simply aren't a huge number of quality, conscientious breeders to choose from, regardless of what variety, color, and pattern they have in their breeding program. These breeders are not doing this as a for-profit business. They do it for love of the breed.

You might feel that a pup from a breeder who shows their dogs isn't what you're looking for since you're probably just looking for a pet. There seems to be a prevailing misconception that breeders who show their dogs and breeders who have pet dogs for families are two different types of breeders. They aren't.

Breeders who show are the primary breeders keeping poodles looking, acting, and moving like poodles. They're also working to breed out health issues and breed in genetic diversity. They breed for temperament, soundness, structure and health. How could a dog survive and thrive in the show environment if they haven't been given the best care, the best start in life? If there might happen to be a single pup in one of their infrequent litters that has show potential, they'll keep that pup and the rest we are lucky enough to have as our pets.

Along with the suggestions offered by PoodlesinMass and Fluffy Poodle 4, don't forget to look at Canadian breeders, I don't know what importing looks like at this time but it may be an option.

More PCA links

Search for Local Clubs/Breeders - The Poodle Club of America

West of the Mississippi Breeder List
Microsoft Word - breeder_members_west_mississippi_may_12_2022.docx (poodleclubofamerica.org)

East of the Mississippi
pca_active_breeder_members_east_of_mississippi_march_17_2022.pdf (poodleclubofamerica.org)

Some Canadian links
*Canadian Kennel Club*
CKC | Purebred Puppies, Dog Competitions, Show Dog Events | CKC
*Poodle Club Of Canada*
Poodle – Poodle club of Canada
*Ottawa Valley Poodle Club*
Ottawa Valley Poodle Club – Serving Ottawa and Surrounding Areas
*Poodle Club of Ontario*
Poodle Club Of Ontario
*Poodle Club of Alberta*
Poodle Club of Alberta
*Canada’s Guide to Dogs - Poodle*
Standard Poodle Clubs - Canada's Guide to Dogs


*Breeder Listings

Multi Provinces

Poodle Club of Canada Breeder List*
Microsoft Word - PCC2022Breeders 3 20 22.doc (poodleclubcanada.club)
*Canadian Kennel Club Breeder List*
Puppy List & Approved Breeders | CKC
*Ottawa Valley Poodle Club Breeder List*
Breeder Listing – Ottawa Valley Poodle Club


----------



## Jkpoodle (Dec 14, 2021)

Stone Run has two females who finished their championship. I'm assuming they are under a year old because of the puppy show clip they are in. I hope this isn't against the rules, just a shout out.


----------

